# How to use 1600MHz RAM on MSI 890GXM-G65 Motherboard ?



## Feedback (May 22, 2010)

hey friends I have a question.

MSI 890GXM-G65 specifications say DDR3 Memory - DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133*(OC)

and RAM i bought has 1600MHz frequency. Now what does * means in specs and will I be able to use the RAM chips right away or I'll have to tweak something ?


----------



## mac555 (May 22, 2010)

u have to go into bios and tweak ram settings.....most high performance rams speeds are achieved by tweaking....for help on tweaking u can refer to google...


----------



## asingh (May 23, 2010)

Feedback said:


> hey friends I have a question.
> 
> MSI 890GXM-G65 specifications say DDR3 Memory - DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133*(OC)
> 
> and RAM i bought has 1600MHz frequency. Now what does * means in specs and will I be able to use the RAM chips right away or I'll have to tweak something ?



Depends on the RAM. If it is out-of-the-box 1600Mhz, or EPP 1600Mhz.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2010)

asigh said:


> Depends on the RAM. If it is out-of-the-box 1600Mhz, or EPP 1600Mhz.



yep.....but it also depends on the chipset and BIOS too....in a way, it will run at 1600MHz out of the box when you are lucky, else you need to OC it manually ...no biggie..


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2010)

^^
Toggling the FSB : DRAM ratio is hardly OC...!


----------



## Feedback (May 24, 2010)

haha yeah only if i was techie instead of a doc i would have been able to do it. called tech guy, and he'll look into it . .hoping everything will go fine. .will keep u guys informed


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2010)

It's simple, u have to RUN THE RAM at XMP settings, the option is available int he BIOS. Then the RAM will run at 1600MHz..


----------



## rajan1311 (May 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Toggling the FSB : DRAM ratio is hardly OC...!



hehe i know....thats why i said its not a biggie...by OC i meant taking it over default..


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2010)

Feedback said:


> haha yeah only if i was techie instead of a doc i would have been able to do it. called tech guy, and he'll look into it . .hoping everything will go fine. .will keep u guys informed



tech guy? from the name i having feeling he one of FAMOUS PC EXPERtS. all the best.


----------



## Feedback (May 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> tech guy? from the name i having feeling he one of FAMOUS PC EXPERtS. all the best.



hahaha good sense of humor, for me though he is best no doubt lol..but you guys rock too. everything has been fixed and pc is rocking the house now hehe


----------

